# celebrities and their makeup...the good, the bad, the ugly



## Bernadette120 (Feb 15, 2009)

i always think hilary duff's makeup looks great!!






kirsten dunst doesnt do too well sometimes but i like her


----------



## User35 (Feb 15, 2009)

YIKES!!! poor amy though, she can be so pretty


----------



## Septemba (Feb 15, 2009)

I love Liv Tyler's makeup. She's always so classic and feminine.


----------



## zzoester (Feb 16, 2009)

Obviously, I love Kim Kardashian's makeup at all times. 

Brooke Hogan looks good most of the time, although I've seen a few pics that have left me shaking my head. 

I often like the Simpson sisters when they get all dolled up. They know what's up with makeup...but I just love them in general, anyway.


----------



## mochabean (Feb 16, 2009)

Gosh, Amy Winehouse used to be so pretty before all the drugs fucked her up!!! She should be the poster child for "This is your brain on drugs" slogan. So sad.


----------



## ms.marymac (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_

















YIKES!!! poor amy though, she can be so pretty_

 
WHO is that in the bottom left corner? That can't be Heather Locklear. Wow.  It kinds of looks like she was caught post cosmetic surgery.


----------



## Bernadette120 (Feb 17, 2009)

kristen stewart always looks great for special events....


----------



## captodometer (Feb 18, 2009)

Who is the woman between Amy Winehouse and Heather Locklear?


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 18, 2009)

^^ Kate Moss


----------

